# Dateiname und Dateityp trennen



## GuenniFD (5. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich habe eine Frage zum File-Handling. 
Kann ich denn irgendwie Dateiname und Dateityp trennen? z.b. beispiel.exe, sodass ich dann nur noch beispiel geliefert bekomme. ich will bestimme Algorithmen zum umbenennen von den Dateien entwerfen u.a. am Anfang/Ende etwas anhängen, suchen&ersetzen, etc. und dazu müsste ich das trennen. Geht das irgendwie oder muss ich das über String Operationen umsetzen?
Vielen Dank im Voraus.
MFG
Günni


----------



## matdacat (5. November 2005)

Bin mir nicht sicher, obs Methoden dafür gibt. Mittels lastIndexOf kannst du aber einfach den letzten Punkt im Dateinamen ermitteln, der Name von Erweiterung trennt.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (5. November 2005)

Hallo!

 Schau mal hier:

```
/**
  * 
  */
 package de.tutorials;
 
 /**
  * @author Tom
  * 
  */
 public class FileExtensionChecker {
 
 	/**
 	 * @param args
 	 */
 	public static void main(String[] args) {
 		String fileName = "foo.txt";
 		if (fileName.endsWith(".txt")) {
 			System.out.println(fileName + " is a Text File");
 		}
 
 		String[] fileNameParts = fileName.split("\\.");
 		for (int i = 0; i < fileNameParts.length; i++) {
 			System.out.println(fileNameParts[i]);
 		}
 
 	}
 
 }
```
 
 gruss Tom


----------



## GuenniFD (5. November 2005)

Danke erstmal für eure Antworten.
Werde es dann mal mit der lastIndexOf() versuchen.
Kann ich denn ein File-Handle einfach in ein String umcasten?


----------



## matdacat (5. November 2005)

File-Handle? Du meinst ein File-Objekt? Versuchs mit dessen Methode getName().


----------



## GuenniFD (5. November 2005)

jo stimmt das hatte ich die ganze Zeit schon vor den Augen aber hab es nicht benutzt...
vielen dank


----------

